# Vampire Shrimp



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

I got a vampire shrimp for my 30 gallon, and she decided to live under the driftwood. However, I had to move the driftwood when I rearranged my tank, and now I never see her! She used to stick her head out, where I could easily see her feeding. But now, I have no idea where she is, which is disapointing as she is one of my favourites. What should I do?


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

the vampire shrimp is very cool looking.do you have anything it can hide in.hope you find it.


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

I know where she is, and she hides under the driftwood. It's just that she doesn't come out anymore. And yes, she's very cool looking. Though my cories seem terrified of her...


----------

